# Msi laptop dvd drive not working



## gateway4shadow (Jul 5, 2013)

my bluray drive also wont see DVD at all. its the drive NOT the games. i cant seem to find the corrent firmware to try out, some people say its a toshiba, others samsung. I have the same drive and its getting annoying. My laptop is the msi gx60 us  hopefully somebody can figure this out


TSSTcorpDVDWBD SN-406AB TM00


----------



## gateway4shadow (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: New MSI laptop wont play Skyrim*

Its not the dvd region. Ive tried 3 cd's, 19 different dvds and 3 blurays. They all show. I own no dvd games so i cant just go try one. I can see the discs. They say their title so I know it can read it. No player has been able to open them. VLC and cyberpower both dont. 
The driver is up to date, and reinstalled. The only thing that I have not been able to try that has been suggested to me by professionals is firmware, because I need the TM version, or a version rated to work with this model (nothing says it will). MSI hangs up on me even though Ive only had my laptop since feb of this year. 
I'm not sure why you would suggest starting a new thread, when its a ongoing revolving door of issues with this model of player in these laptops. Ive been talking with people on the toshiba forums, not a single person there has had answers either.. so even more people having issues with discs reading that should read. Its not the programs. Its an insult to have a 1200$ laptop that wont read a disc and I'm not the only one. I posted here to get answers, not to get half retarded help, so ty for MOST of the comments here, they would have been helpful if i hadnt already spent 2 wks working on this hitting dead end after dead end. At least people are actually answering this thread. MSI wont respond, so I'm hoping people have some answers somehow, on these forums. The problems tie in together on this unit, so I dont need a new thread, hence why I posted on this one.
*edit*
its the same unit that is causing the issue. so it wouldnt really complicate it if we had all the different tech options available on one forum instead of opening 10 different pages to try solutions. every computer tech I know hates that.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: New MSI laptop wont play Skyrim*

1. Loose the attitude, no one is running you around. Calling peoples reply "half retarded help" is a good way to get your post closed.

2. Maybe your source for the game is junk, try a different vendor. I suppose you have tried the disk on a different PC.

3. Return the PC and get a different brand. 

BG


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: New MSI laptop wont play Skyrim*



gateway4shadow said:


> Its not the dvd region. Ive tried 3 cd's, 19 different dvds and 3 blurays. They all show. I own no dvd games so i cant just go try one. I can see the discs. They say their title so I know it can read it. No player has been able to open them. VLC and cyberpower both dont.
> The driver is up to date, and reinstalled. The only thing that I have not been able to try that has been suggested to me by professionals is firmware, because I need the TM version, or a version rated to work with this model (nothing says it will). MSI hangs up on me even though Ive only had my laptop since feb of this year.
> I'm not sure why you would suggest starting a new thread, when its a ongoing revolving door of issues with this model of player in these laptops. Ive been talking with people on the toshiba forums, not a single person there has had answers either.. so even more people having issues with discs reading that should read. Its not the programs. Its an insult to have a 1200$ laptop that wont read a disc and I'm not the only one. I posted here to get answers, not to get half retarded help, so ty for MOST of the comments here, they would have been helpful if i hadnt already spent 2 wks working on this hitting dead end after dead end. At least people are actually answering this thread. MSI wont respond, so I'm hoping people have some answers somehow, on these forums. The problems tie in together on this unit, so I dont need a new thread, hence why I posted on this one.
> *edit*
> its the same unit that is causing the issue. so it wouldnt really complicate it if we had all the different tech options available on one forum instead of opening 10 different pages to try solutions. every computer tech I know hates that.


Different people require their own thread, it complicates things trying to solve one issue for two, three or more people.

I don't think you quite understood what Wrench meant when he said it might be a region lock issue. If you bought the game say, from the United Kingdom, and the computer from the United States, there's a chance the DVD simply will not work due to it being PAL / being region locked. 

This would also apply to the DVD Drive. Both drives appear to be the same, thus it is likely that your brand and model of DVD drive does not work with that version of the game


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You now have a thread of your own named Msi laptop dvd drive not working.
for future reference hijacking threads is not the way to get help, we don't operate a revolving door policy on threads each person should make a thread of their own to get the help they require since many issues appear the same but in fact need a different approach.


----------

